# 3.6l audi v8



## $vw4life$ (Mar 12, 2005)

Ive just purchased a 91 V8Q and ive done a complete tune up on it including new oil, oil filter, Power steering fluid, fuel filter, etc.. and when i drive my car it does want to drive right, when ever i give it full throttle it studders and wants to die, It doesn't like to go from a stop, and it doesn't like to rev above 3k rpm. also whenever I let off the gas it the exhaust pops like it had to much air or fuel in the cylinders. it also doesn't like to idle steady it stays between .6 and .8 rpm, its just unsteady. which makes me believe its the idle air control. but i just wanted to know if anyone had any incite before i go spend $250 on a part i don't need. Any info will defiantly be appreciated


----------

